# Warren, Arkansas



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

If your like me and cant make the mimb meet and great due to money being a little tight, were have a ride saturday in warren near the saline river bottoms, were meeting there at noon


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

i talked to some people in the duncan dealership place and a couple of them were going so i think this is gonna be a huge ride. lots of stopping and "talking" ha ha


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've learn if u start driving they will follow lol


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

i hope so.


----------

